# Places to let dogs run around in Dubai?



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi guys

One of our friends has brought his dog over to Dubai but they're struggling for where they can take him for a good walk, somewhere he can run around a little. 

I found an old thread on here, from around 2.5 years ago, but it's been closed so I thought I'd start a fresh one. Are there any places they can take him? Are there any beaches?

And what about if they drove out in the country a little, are there rules that prevent them letting him run around a little? 

Thanks!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I would suggest getting in touch with IzzyBella, I remember some time back her mentioning she knew of a spot, a PM should do the trick, the location is on the 'down low' ...


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Saraswat, will do


----------



## celticcavegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

There aren't that many or any good places. I think your options are

1) that beach between Dubai and AD, begins with a G but I can't remember the name
2) Desert - I have a few friends that take theirs there
3) Sharjah dog kennels, which has an enclosed outdoor running area


Please could you PM me if you find anywhere good? I have a saluki and desperate want to take her to run, but it has to be any from roads, cats etc.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I've made a "Dog Friendly Places in UAE" map on Google Maps. Please feel free to save it and share your own places. I hope to add more to it as I keep going and sharing it as much as possible. 

http://goo.gl/maps/uOjX3


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Just seen this so thought I would ask ask a question too as I was thinking about getting a puppy, is there some issue with dogs etc that you can't take them out as I am guessing by this that there might be?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> Just seen this so thought I would ask ask a question too as I was thinking about getting a puppy, is there some issue with dogs etc that you can't take them out as I am guessing by this that there might be?


Not an "issue". It's just hard to find spots that are:
a) grassy
b) beaches
c) don't have (construction) debris all over
d) secluded from roads

A lot of people manage to walk their dogs within the confines of their own communities just fine. We like to explore a little more and take our two energetic mutts to the beach or long stretch of grass for a big run.

It should also be noted that it's illegal to allow dogs to run off-leash though many do in certain, secluded areas. Some of the places in the map are acceptable for that.

As usual, I URGE you to ADOPT a dog. There are so many in need in the country.

Adopt ME is a new site that's trying to promote animals from all of the established animal NPOs. Please have a look. There are a lot of puppies after Christmas


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> Not an "issue". It's just hard to find spots that are:
> a) grassy
> b) beaches
> c) don't have (construction) debris all over
> ...


Ahhh ok I.

You say it's illegal to let them off the lead but what if it was at night on the beach and what happens if you get caught?

Yes I have read about buying dogs on here before so will defo adopt but she wants a puppy so not sure if they will have any.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

IzzyBella said:


> I've made a "Dog Friendly Places in UAE" map on Google Maps. Please feel free to save it and share your own places. I hope to add more to it as I keep going and sharing it as much as possible. http://goo.gl/maps/uOjX3


That's really cool


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> Ahhh ok I.
> 
> You say it's illegal to let them off the lead but what if it was at night on the beach and what happens if you get caught?


Usually the police/security will just tell you to move along. I still advise not walking them along the public beaches (even at night) in Dubai. I've never seen anyone do it..and I have a pretty good view of one beach. However, I know a lot of people (I may be included) let their dogs off-lead in the desert/beaches (Jebel Ali/Kite/etc)/large grassy areas - nobody has ever told us off but I know a few people have been told to move before. It's more a safety thing as a lot of muslims dislike dogs. The best thing is to have good control over your dog (and personally, I would suggest you not let your puppy run off-lead for at least 6 months, 1 year best) and make sure it's mainly other dog-walkers out with you.



londonmandan said:


> Yes I have read about buying dogs on here before so will defo adopt but she wants a puppy so not sure if they will have any.


Puppies under 4 months get adopted FAST. Puppies 4-12 months take a little longer. Keep an eye out. Facebook is the best way to go with these animal rescue groups. They all update their Facebook pages far often than anything else. Fill out adoption forms, specify you want a puppy. We got ours as a puppy by accident. She was 6 months old when we took her in as a foster dog... she stole our heart within a week. 




BedouGirl said:


> That's really cool


Can you tell I have a lot of time on my hands?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

IzzyBella said:


> Puppies under 4 months get adopted FAST. Puppies 4-12 months take a little longer. Keep an eye out. Facebook is the best way to go with these animal rescue groups. They all update their Facebook pages far often than anything else. Fill out adoption forms, specify you want a puppy. We got ours as a puppy by accident. She was 6 months old when we took her in as a foster dog... she stole our heart within a week. Can you tell I have a lot of time on my hands?


Ah bless, on both counts


----------



## travelling through (Jan 21, 2014)

drive towards bab al shams, great desert there for dogs to run around.


----------



## TERESA2106 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Dear*

Hi thanks for your help, was looking for details for the Jebel Ali Beach for dogs for a long time and your info helped, i want to take my pet sometime soon, and also please if you know of any reasonable place for boarding or Even Pet sitting homes ,where dogs are not confined to cages whole day other than Woof please do let me know, 
Thanks
faith


----------



## MicheLove (Jun 27, 2016)

IzzyBella said:


> Usually the police/security will just tell you to move along. I still advise not walking them along the public beaches (even at night) in Dubai. I've never seen anyone do it..and I have a pretty good view of one beach. However, I know a lot of people (I may be included) let their dogs off-lead in the desert/beaches (Jebel Ali/Kite/etc)/large grassy areas - nobody has ever told us off but I know a few people have been told to move before. It's more a safety thing as a lot of muslims dislike dogs. The best thing is to have good control over your dog (and personally, I would suggest you not let your puppy run off-lead for at least 6 months, 1 year best) and make sure it's mainly other dog-walkers out with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi IzzyBella, I love your Google Map! Thank you. My husband is already in Dubai and I am moving in September, I have 2 Chi's that I'm considering bringing but am super scared that they won't be happy enough...

We are looking at a place in the Golden Mile and realize that the Palm is pretty unfriendly towards dogs even though that building and the Fairmont are both fine.. so frustrating. Any tips on that area directly?

Also, do you know if the Burj park downtown is still dog friendly? 

and, have you heard anything about dogs paws being sore after visiting the grass at Jumeirah Lakes Towers? My pups love to roll in it so I'd be afraid for them if so!

Thanks so much! ~M


----------

